# Fixing a P0280 code



## Cole Grau (Apr 29, 2020)

My 2017 Cruze 1.4L LS trim has thrown a P0280 code and I cannot figure out the first steps to getting this fixed. It is BNR Tuned, CAI, Resonator delete. I don't typically run it very hard either. I read that its an issue with fuel injectors. I would rather fix it myself that spend hundreds for someone else to. My car is no longer under warranty so taking it to Chevy will not help me anyways. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Cylinder 7 Injector Circuit High

Kinda odd on a four banger...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Check this out: What do we know about PO280??


----------



## Cole Grau (Apr 29, 2020)

Yea the code reading seemed a bit odd to me too. How would I know its a faulty coil pack based off the code stating its an injector issue? Even though it states a #7 issue when we don't have a number 7. Trying to call GM during this whole COVID thing is not very helpful. I tried. Hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to try a diff scan tool and get the proper code


----------

